# Thunderstrucks DNP cycle Journal.



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Righty oh guys n gals, my new years goal is to step up the fat burning, some of you may have seen i had been dieting and training hard for 13 weeks up til Christmas. I had a journal on here and really miss having one to update daily so am starting this one as im now stepping things up to a whole new level and doing a cycle of DNP.

Have been doing alot of reading, research and had a little dabble a while back with DNP, and i will now be running 200mg for 6 weeks and will be using the following...


200mg DNP per day.

Taurine Supplement.

Electrolyte supplement.

Multi Vitamin Supplement.

2 x daily temp checks.

Lower carbs.

3-5 litres of water per day.


Will possibley be running T3 too but want to read more about this first. I know Aus recommends it.

When i did the short course a while back before i started my xmas countdown journal, i went upto 400mg for a few days but found the carb cravings were crazy and i didnt control them too well and so feel i ruined the DNP effects with too many carbs. So this time im sticking to the 200mg per day for a 6 week cycle which should keep cravings low and side effects manageable.

I just had 13 weeks of relatively clean eating, increased cardio and balls to the wall weight training 3-5 times per week, i have read ALOT about DNP from Ausbuilt/Fatstuff so am very excited to be doing this properly. I will be taking photo updates but not comfortable putting photos up on here but MAY show some via PM to regular visitors to the journal.

I will be taking measurements tomorrow morning of the following.....

Weight.

BF% (Handheld device, ok not greatly accurate but still gives a rough idea)

Chest.

Waist.

Thighs.

Arms.

I will be keeping my split weights routine as i am loving it at the mo and hate cardio but will be using cardio in shorts bursts after my weights sessions. I will be doing intervals on the rowing machine and aim to do 30 second sprints with 45 second recovery x10, but obviousley this will change depending on energy and mood.

So thats the start of my new journal......all i need now is the postman to bring me my bits n bobs and i will get this started :thumb:


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

good luck compadre i shall be following this with interest


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Good luck, hope all goes well, I'll follow this closely because I've heard good things about DNP, but know little about it.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

yeah i did a hell of alot of reading up on it and listened to the advice on here and in fatstuffs journal before i had a dabble before, but then thought id like to see how well i could do on my own giving it my all so did a 13 week xmas fatloss journal, now im ready to step things up a little and am confident i got all i need for a good cycle.

Still possibley be adding test with it too but deoends on when payday comes around. Am tempted to let the DNP, Diet and Training to its business THEN do the Test cycle to get the muscle building going.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Going to give this a go myself one day so very interested in this..


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Am trying to find out while im waiting for my bits to arrive if its worth adding in T3 and if so how much would be optimum for a natty trainer. Any ideas on this guys n gals?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi mate, good to see you back up and running in a journal. you know you got my support bro, we are going to rip the fcukin sh1t out of this 2012 brother i know it X

will be watching mate !!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Hi mate, good to see you back up and running in a journal. you know you got my support bro, we are going to rip the fcukin sh1t out of this 2012 brother i know it X
> 
> will be watching mate !!!


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!! :thumb:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Milky said:


> Going to give this a go myself one day so very interested in this..


If/when ya do you'll love it Milky mate.

as you'll be well read & ready

It's like magic the first time


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Was told today my DNP will be with me on Wednesday 4th of Jan, Also found out theyre 250mg of DNP not 200mg.

bit disappointed as wanted to get going asap but not going to hang around, going to start lowering my carbs from saturday so am getting used to having less by wednesday and am well into the dieting mentality coz at the mo im in a train hard eat anything mentality and im not comfortable with it. Training is going better than ever but i feel ready to get this son bitch started!

So wednesday morning i will be weighing in and taking my measurements properly and getting this journal underway :thumb:

I will be logging my food intake, training schedule and a daily update of how im feeling/sides from the DNP.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have been advised to run it with my growth and slin and TBRH.... my head now hurts big time..


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Milky said:


> I have been advised to run it with my growth and slin and TBRH.... my head now hurts big time..


You havent run it before have you? You looking to lean up then?? thought you were trying to get even bigger?


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Will you be posting a before picture with measurements so you can compare after your cycle?

Good luck with your goals!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Muscle said:


> Will you be posting a before picture with measurements so you can compare after your cycle?
> 
> Good luck with your goals!


Will be taking before and after pics but not posting them up but might send them to peeps that are interested and can be trusted not to either post them on the net or print them off and put them on their walls.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Thunderstruck said:


> You havent run it before have you? You looking to lean up then?? thought you were trying to get even bigger?


Going for the whole package mate, right now l feel like my head will explode !


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Milky said:


> Going for the whole package mate, right now l feel like my head will explode !


DO IT DO IT DO IT haha.

Deffo read up on it though buddy if you havent already, aus has put some crackin info on here, alot in fatstuffs dnp thread, well worth a read as theres alot to think about which is why im so excited as it will make me the most disciplined ive ever been and hopefully with crackin results.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Easy.....low carbs high protein, aas and dnp......good fatloss

Gain size and not put too much fat on....slin and dnp, aas.


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> Easy.....low carbs high protein, aas and dnp......good fatloss
> 
> Gain size and not put too much fat on....slin and dnp, aas.


What would you class low carbs?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Muscle said:


> What would you class low carbs?


100g per day mate, for pure fatloss on dnp works wonders< and keeps heat down aswell, dose dependant.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I will be aiming to keep carbs lower as i feel good like that anyway and i shouldnt get to bad carb cravings on just 250g of DNP a day.

Am just trying to decide how much cardio - weights i shall do ie 4x weights per week plus cardio afterwards or 2-3 weights per week plus 3-4 cardio sessions a week.

Only a couple more days til i get this underway, am well excited, am looking to get brilliant results not just good, i know its all in my hands.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hows it going brother !!!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

DNP should be arriving wednesday, am getting the clean eating started tommorrow and will be doing a cardio session tomorrow evening :thumb:

Photo will be taken tomorrow along with weigh in, and measurements and Bodyfat reading.

Have also got a note pad now to write down all food and workouts each day to make the journal as accurate as possible.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Get the myfitnesspal app if you can, it makes things very easy when tracking your food intake


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> DNP should be arriving wednesday, am getting the clean eating started tommorrow and will be doing a cardio session tomorrow evening :thumb:
> 
> Photo will be taken tomorrow along with weigh in, and measurements and Bodyfat reading.
> 
> Have also got a note pad now to write down all food and workouts each day to make the journal as accurate as possible.


you got mu email addy Thunder so send me your starting pics aswell mate i will return mail you with mine , can have a gander at progress then mate yeah ??


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> you got mu email addy Thunder so send me your starting pics aswell mate i will return mail you with mine , can have a gander at progress then mate yeah ??


Yeah nice one......just to confirm.....undies or no undies :whistling:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Dux said:


> Get the myfitnesspal app if you can, it makes things very easy when tracking your food intake


I take it this 'app' is for a mobile phone?? well my phone would put del boys to shame so theres no 'app's on mine just scratches and bite marks.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm pretty certain you can access it online too


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Right i got this diet started yesterday and got some photos taken and my measurements done. I look like 2 different people in my photos, from the ack i look muscular and lean ish then you go to the side and front and i look crap. All my body fat is held around stomach and chest.

I took my measurements and they were.....

Chest - 49.8 inches.

Waist - 46 inches.

Left thigh - 26.5 inches.

Right thigh - 26.8 inches

Right arm - 17.6 inches.

Left arm - 17.2 inches.

I think these measurements also show you where i hold all my weight.

*Yesterdays food:*

meal 1 - protein shake.

meal 2 - large chicken salad.

meal 3 - protein shake.

meal 4 - small dish of bolognese with small portion of rice.

meal 5 - Pro recover.

meal 6 - 2 lightly breaded fish with handful of oven chips and large side salad.

meal 7 - protein shake and cold chicken.

*Back day:*

*Machine seated row* - wide grip.

2 x 12 warm up sets.

4 sets x 8 - full stack.

*T-Bar Row* - 40kg x 8 x 4 sets.

*Cable Seated Row* - 13th hole down x 8 x 4 sets.

*Close Grip Cable Pulldowns* - Drop sets - 8 reps pers sets - 4 sets of 8 in each 'drop set' - 20th/18th/16th/15th holes down.

(This was repeated 3 times and was fookin evil)

*Wide Grip cable pulldowns* - rest - pause style set. 15th hole down - 10 reps - 2 deep breaths - 6 reps - 2 deep breaths - 3 reps = ****ed.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

DNP arrived today - just to recap they are 250mg with added vit c. Am normally going to take these before bed but got excited when i picked them up from the post office and took one outside, oh it is nice when drugs turn up in the post :thumb:

I am also taking..

Electrolytes x 2 per day.

Vit C pill x 2 per day (1000mg per pill)

Multi vit pill x 2 per day.

Spirulina pill x 2 per day.

Temperature will be taken at least once per day.

4+ litres of fluid per day.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Took the DNP 2 hours ago now and am feeling warmer, might just be in my head but am feeling a bit 'glowy' on my body.

Am using a different source to the last time i dabbled so am keen to see how they compare, opened up a capsule and they are deffo the DNP yellow and am feeling warmer so alls looking good so far.

Am off to train chest soon so that will defo warm me up :thumb:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Is this you, eating your oats mate?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

What about t3?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Fat said:


> What about t3?


Not going to bother with that for now, but may possibley change my mind depending on how things go.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Chest Day:

Well it was ****in heaving in there tonight, not happy, too many newbies talkin ****. But we just made the most of what we could get on.

*Cable flyes:*

Set 1: 4th hole down x 12 reps.

Set 2: 5th hole down x 12 reps.

Set 3: 6th hole down x 12 reps.

Set 4: 7th hole down x 12 reps.

*Straight bar machine flyes:*

4 sets of 12 reps @ 10th hole down.

*Flat barbell bench:*

4 sets of 8 reps at 60kg

*Plate loaded Incline Press machine:*

3 sets of 8 reps @ 40kg

1 set of 6 reps @ 40kg.

*Straight arm flye machine:*

4 sets of 12 reps @ 10th hole down

So wasnt an ideal session but we focussed on decent contraction with every rep so am pumped to hell now and thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

meal 1: protein shake.

meal 2: small portion of bolognese and rice.

meal 3: pro recover.

meal 4: large breaded fish with big salad - tomatoes, sun blushed tomatoes, red pepper,orange pepper , cucumber, coleslaw, red onion.

meal 5: same as meal 4.

meal 6: protein shake before bed.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Not a massive amount of protein there mate.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Dux said:


> Not a massive amount of protein there mate.


yeah today i didnt get up til half 2 this afternoon! Have had alot of bad nights recently and and had day off work today so though sod it and didnt set alarm and just got up when i felt like it. So not alot of grub today.

Am keeping cals low and theres still protein with each meal.


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

What happened to the fish n rice cake meals? 

I am keeping my calories low as well, but I still consume at least 300g of protein.


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

Just read your stats on the previous page. You have a lot of extra weight. IMO you should start every day with an hour of fasted cardio.


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Cardio isn't nessessary when on DNP. I would increase protein like Dux said or the DNP would be catabolic. Even more so because you're not running AAS.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Mr White said:


> Just read your stats on the previous page. You have a lot of extra weight. IMO you should start every day with an hour of fasted cardio.


I will be doing alot of cardio but it wont always be fasted as am up at 4.45am most days anyway and that is earlier enough for me


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Muscle said:


> Cardio isn't nessessary when on DNP. I would increase protein like Dux said or the DNP would be catabolic. Even more so because you're not running AAS.


Yeah am working on the protein, just gotta make do til payday then its protein all the way. :thumb:


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

dnp is not catabolic!

it depletes glycogen.....

therefore you will look flat.


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> dnp is not catabolic!
> 
> it depletes glycogen.....
> 
> therefore you will look flat.


Yes but not eating enough protein whilst taking DNP would be catabolic lol.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Muscle said:


> Yes but not eating enough protein whilst taking DNP would be catabolic lol.


hey bud, deffo not advocating low protein, especially with no aas in there, and dieting, i always think 50g protein per meal at least really, but dnp's specific purpose in the way it works allows for fat mobilization, not muscle tissue remember, however i see and agree with what your saying regarding not enough protein, ie; even without dnp his protein i take could be catabolic with the amount.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I think everything is too low, im foooked haha. For my size im defo not eating enough and am going to suffer big styleeee if i dont improve it.

I appreciate all the comments so far guys. :thumb:


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

keep plugging away mate, it will happen, make it!


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Righty oh guys n gals, my new years goal is to step up the fat burning, some of you may have seen i had been dieting and training hard for 13 weeks up til Christmas. I had a journal on here and really miss having one to update daily so am starting this one as im now stepping things up to a whole new level and doing a cycle of DNP.
> 
> Have been doing alot of reading, research and had a little dabble a while back with DNP, and i will now be running 200mg for 6 weeks and will be using the following...
> 
> ...


Good luck with this fella but dont believe those electronic meters........I measured myself when I started working out I was 40% bf, then after losing 4 stone I was 29% now Im up to 16 stone 9 and 17% bf by calipers (my mates an army doc) the electronic machine at the gym says Im still 29%  Hope everything works out for you though. Measuring and mirrors dont lie - go by those


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

durhamlad said:


> Good luck with this fella but dont believe those electronic meters........I measured myself when I started working out I was 40% bf, then after losing 4 stone I was 29% now Im up to 16 stone 9 and 17% bf by calipers (my mates an army doc) the electronic machine at the gym says Im still 29%  Hope everything works out for you though. Measuring and mirrors dont lie - go by those


Veyr true mate which is why ive decided against weighing and bf readings coz at the end of the day i want to look better, not fussed about weight, have got some before photos and measurements, just going to use these as a guide. :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Day 3 and am feeling the heat but thankfully only when i move lol. Didnt effect training tonight but i did sweat alot more than usual.

Today i have had....

*250mg DNP.

*4.5 litres of fluids.

*2x multi vits.

*2x vit c tabs.

*2x taurine tabs.

Food:

meal 1: 4 boiled eggs mashed up with dollop of mayo and 5 cherry tomatoes.

meal 2: protein shake x 3 scoops.

meal 3: big chunks of chicken breasts, small portion of rice and dollop of tikka sauce.

meal 4: chicken and bacon sandwich on wholemeal bread.

meal 5: pro recover

meal 6: 4 thick slices of lean ham, 2 eggs, small handful of low fat oven chips.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hows dnp make you feel inside mate ??? jiterry or anxious or just hot lol !!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Leg Day:

Squat racks were free for the first time in ages so we kinda went to town on squats, we got bit excited and did the follow sumo **** to grass squats....

Squats - 2 x 10 warm up sets with bar.

Pyramids - set 1 - 60 kg x 5

set 2 - 80kg x 5

set 3 - 100kg x 5

set 4 - 110kg x 5

set 5 - 120kg x 5

set 6 - 110kg x 5

set 7 - 100kg x 5

set 8 - 80kg x 5

set 9 - 70kg x 5

set 10 - 60kg x 5

Incline Leg Press:

Set 1: 100kg x 8

Set 2: 150kg x 8

Set 3: 200kg x 8

Set 4: 250kg x 8

Finished off with multiple drop set - 200kg/175kg/150kg/125kg/100kg/75kg/50kg - 8 reps each set zero rest.

Leg Ext:

Drop sets repeated twice - 8th hole/6th hole/4th hole/2nd hole - 10 reps zero rest.

Totally ****ed! :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> hows dnp make you feel inside mate ??? jiterry or anxious or just hot lol !!!


Not jittery or owt like that like t5's or clen does but just hot, but the dose im taking i only start sweating when i have to move around alot, if im sitting down working etc im fine.

I took the first 2 doses quite close to each other and was hot, sweaty and felt poo very quickly so i know now the 1 pill each evening before bed will be perfect for me, time will tell how long for though as it will build up in me system.


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

subbed


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

im presuming your taking temp regularly mate ???

what results have you had so far mate weight wise ??


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> im presuming your taking temp regularly mate ???
> 
> what results have you had so far mate weight wise ??


Yeah im taking it morning and evening mate.

I did weigh in before i started but am not using it as a guide and wont take it again until 3-4 days after the end of the cycle due to the water retention. Am going to do my measurements once a week but even then might not be accurate if im holding water.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> Yeah im taking it morning and evening mate.
> 
> I did weigh in before i started but am not using it as a guide and wont take it again until 3-4 days after the end of the cycle due to the water retention. Am going to do my measurements once a week but even then might not be accurate if im holding water.


really interested in how you go on this, may try it myself mate,, PM me where you got yours from pal !!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> really interested in how you go on this, may try it myself mate,, PM me where you got yours from pal !!!


That would be highly illegal and against forum rules.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> That would be highly illegal and against forum rules.


would it lol !!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

day 4:

Got a definate warm glow now even when sitting down doing nothing, nothing unmanageable but shows DNP is now building up in system nicely. Energy levels still ok, today was day off from training, legs are sore as **** already from last nights session.

Temp is still normall today, up slightly from a few days ago but hardly anything. Drank 4 litres of fluids again today.

Meal 1: 4 boiled eggs cut up, big chunks of lean ham and slices cherry tomatoes with dollop of salad cream all mixed togethro.

Meal 2: Large salad with a **** load of lean ham.

meal 3: egg sandwich.

meal 4: protein shake.

meal 5: lean burger in a bun few stolen chips off my missus.


----------



## alr124 (Jan 3, 2012)

How's this coming along?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

keep going brother sound like the sweet spot is arriving soon lol X


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Almost a week in now and am glowing nicely, **** and cum is now yellowy. Have lowered my carbs down now so heat isnt too bad but when i do have some carbs i can feel the difference.

Energy levels are still good, am drinking ALOT of fluids and taking my vitamins Hulk Hogan styleeeeee.

Toby - Nope i wont be going up the dose as im a pussy and 500mg is waaaay too much for me to cope with, and when i dabbled a while back i got really bad carb cravings on anything 400mg or above and i didnt have the mental strength to control them so ate poorly and my energy was horrendous with some days left laying naked on the bed numb from head to toe and lifeless, so thats why im doing a much longer cycle at a lower dose - less cravings and good energy :thumb:

250mg a day is defo kicked in now though but manageable - i love it when a plan comes togethor.


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> Almost a week in now and am glowing nicely, **** and cum is now yellowy. Have lowered my carbs down now so heat isnt too bad but when i do have some carbs i can feel the difference.
> 
> Energy levels are still good, am drinking ALOT of fluids and taking my vitamins Hulk Hogan styleeeeee.
> 
> ...


im going to do a low dose longer cycle myself. are yours the blue 250mg pills with vit c from h...p?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

L00NEY said:


> im going to do a low dose longer cycle myself. are yours the blue 250mg pills with vit c from h...p?


yes mate they are :thumb:


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

how you feeling off them.. warm? lethargic?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

i have been on the same ones for 3 days now on 500 hardly feel any thing maybe abit hod some times and lethargic ! nothing extreme.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

reza85 said:


> i have been on the same ones for 3 days now on 500 hardly feel any thing maybe abit hod some times and lethargic ! nothing extreme.


I *think* that sounds about right mate.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

What so feeling nothing is normal i hear guys on hear cooking on 250mg on the same gear ?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Well no, what I meant is you're only 3 days in, and you are feeling something.

Start taking your body temp in the morning, that will tell you if it's working.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I dont know how many times it will need to be stated on this forum but DNP builds up in your system!!

If your not drinking enough then you wont sweat or your sweat will be limited if on low carbs, you do not have to feel like death for DNP to be effective.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

L00NEY said:


> how you feeling off them.. warm? lethargic?


Im feeling warm, glowy kind of feeling. Not lethargic as im only on 250mg so sides are minimal at this amount which is the whole idea for me so i can cope with a longer cycle.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thunderstruck said:


> I dont know how many times it will need to be stated on this forum but DNP builds up in your system!!
> 
> If your not drinking enough then you wont sweat or your sweat will be limited if on low carbs, you do not have to feel like death for DNP to be effective.


Fair enough but with my limited experience I can tell you now that the half life is about 16 hours MAX.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

reza85 said:


> Fair enough but with my limited experience I can tell you now that the half life is about 16 hours MAX.


Haha my post sounds really grumpy now ive read it back, i must of been hungry lol.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

LOL we are all hungry hear mate but dont be worried it will all be worth it at the end stick out and keep updating !

Toby I know the half life is 36 hours I just think that it is most effective and active around 16 hours.


----------

